# MXR Carbon Copy (user settings)



## seadonkey

I just picked up a Carbon Copy (thank you Ben_Allison), and I was wondering if anybody here has any favorite settings they'd like to share. 

I've been playing 21+ years and this is my first delay. To start off,I'm just looking for a little something for leads. And eventually I'd like a good slap-back tone for clean counrty licks.

Thanks!


----------



## noobcake

Nice, I have a carbon copy as well  My favorite setting for leads is the following:

mod: on
regen: 8 o' clock
delay: 10 o' clock
mix: 10 o'clock

This adds faint, but noticeable repeats in the background that make your tone sound a lot more fat.


----------



## Brennan

I picked up a carbon copy a few months ago, great little pedal for the price.
I use mostly (modulation on):
Regen: 10
Mix: 8-10 
Delay: 10​
Try one of these for a good slap back tone (modulation off on both):

Regen: 7
Mix: 11
Delay: 9 

Regen: 11
Mix: 1
Delay: 8​


----------



## seadonkey

Thanks Guys, I'll try out the settings this morning!


----------



## aC2rs

A timely thread. I purchased one last month so I will give those settings a try as well.


----------

